# Fires Around The Mediterranean



## MA-Caver (Aug 3, 2009)

These are some INCREDIBLE photographs of a wildfire burning apparently all across the Mediterranean European coastline. 
http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2009/08/fires_around_the_mediterranean.html

This photo is in *COLOR! *Just to show the devastation that is going on over there... sheesh!
Check out the rest of them... 

Thoughts and comments please


----------



## Omar B (Aug 3, 2009)

Sad to hear but that picture is just so beautiful.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 4, 2009)

Happens most years in the Med. One year when I was in the South of France several people were killed and we spent a long time on the beach as the flames got nearer and nearer. The dedication of the fire brigades is amazig as is the skills of the pilots of the planes that put out the fires. A warning goes out to all boats to make for harbour so the planes can come in and scoop the water up from the ses. There will be five or six of then in rotation. The planes are Canadairs, wonderful machines!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 5, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> These are some INCREDIBLE photographs of a wildfire burning apparently all across the Mediterranean European coastline.
> http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2009/08/fires_around_the_mediterranean.html
> 
> This photo is in *COLOR! *Just to show the devastation that is going on over there... sheesh!
> ...


 
Those from Canada would be proud of picture 12.

And picture 18 shows that the dog is smartest member of that party by trying to run away.


----------

